# Frequent Urination after Spay



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy was spayed on Tuesday and came home yesterday. Since she has been home she has non-stopped urinated in the house. It is just a little bit at a time - rarely empties her bladder. Is this normal after a spay? Once in a while we will catch her to take her outside.

Pre-spay she was housebroken.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry can't help with but I just wanted to wish daisy a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

She should return to her normal behaviour after a few days once the discomfort eases but if she is going very frequently or appears to be leaking I would speak to your vet.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

There is something called post spay incontinence affecting a small about of bitches...I don't know enough about it to give advice but you may want to google it.


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. I did google a bit and also saw that UTIs were common after a spay. I did take in a urine sample today so that will help tell us what may or may not be going on.


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy sample came back negetive, but she is still going to put her on an antibiotic and a pain reliever. Daisy is VERY lethargic today and not feeling well at all. I hope this perks her up


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I had exactly the same problem with Stela. She was spayed two months ago. Finally she was treated for an urinary tract infection and she got better after a course of antibiotics. They actually never checked her urine; so I am not even sure that it was positive. Hope the antibiotics help Daisy too. Good luck.


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's a pic of her sad, sad eyes from this morning. The leg of our table CANNOT be comfortable :|


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Poor Daisy-hope she feels better soon


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ahh poor little girls she looks really sorry for herself, hope she perks up soon!


----------

